# Resources for Suicidal Thoughts - USA and International



## JonSR77 (Apr 25, 2022)

Suicide Resources


National Suicide Prevention Lifeline
Hours: Available 24 hours. Languages: English, Spanish.
800-273-8255

National Suicide Prevention Lifeline
We can all help prevent suicide. The Lifeline provides 24/7, free and confidential support for people in distress, prevention and crisis resources for you or your loved ones, and best practices for professionals in the United States.
1-800-273-8255

https://suicidepreventionlifeline.org/

++++++++++++++++

International Suicide Hotlines

https://www.opencounseling.com/suicide-hotlines

++++


From NAMI

How to Talk (and Listen) to Someone Experiencing Suicidal Thoughts


https://www.nami.org/Blogs/NAMI-Blog/September-2021/How-to-Talk-(and-Listen)-to-Someone-Experiencing-Suicidal-Thoughts

+++++++++++++++


----------



## Remy (May 2, 2022)

Many people who suffer. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Bellbird (May 2, 2022)

The suicide rate in New Zealand is the highest it has ever been. From teenagers to young mothers, adult men.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 2, 2022)

Bellbird said:


> The suicide rate in New Zealand is the highest it has ever been. From teenagers to young mothers, adult men.


Do you know why?

I dated a lovely lady from NZ while she was in the US for a 6-month vacation. She was a customer at the liquor-deli-convenience store I owned at the time. She said she was part Māori, and showed me photos of her home in NZ. It looked very similar to the little town where I lived and worked and met her, up in the No Calif foothills. Apparently, that's why she spent a large part of her vacation there.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 3, 2022)

Bellbird said:


> The suicide rate in New Zealand is the highest it has ever been. From teenagers to young mothers, adult men.



very sad, sorry to hear this.

My wife had open heart surgery in 2019. There were various complications to the surgery, both before and after. I was deeply, deeply upset.

So, I got into counseling about it. And then, you know, the pandemic hit. I was already in counseling.

*My therapist told me directly that the pandemic was like a tidal wave of destruction of mental health. All across the board, powerfully destructive things were happening to mental health....all over the world.

Even just writing that in text, I don't really know if I am properly giving it the weight she gave it.

It was something like, "Jon, you simply have no clue how bad it really is."*

And then, both she and her husband got COVID...this was before the vaccines were available. Both were deeply ill. She was not right for a full year after getting COVID (had been a marathon runner).

Laurie is doing better now, but she is really only partially recovered from open heart surgery.


----------

